# Fungedicht - Frau Anegret Winde!



## Siggibockelmann (4 März 2010)

Frau Anegret Winde!

Die neue Lehrerin die ist schön
Wirklich hübsch anzusehen
Dazu noch so adrett
Wirklich nett

Immer modisch auf dem neusten Stand
Ist sie eine Augenweide im Land
Immer wie aus dem Ei gepellt 
So geht sie durch die Welt

Doch zuhause im stillen Kämmerlein
Die zieht sie sich was anderes rein
Da kippt sich die Frau Annegret Winde
Täglich einen hinter die Binde


Die Winde die säuft wie ein Loch
Und kokst dazu auch noch
Zieht sich weißes in die Birne rein 
Und benimmt sich wie ein Schwein

Klein Anna schöpft Verdacht 
Die Winde hat sie umgebracht 
Säuft danach wie ein Schwein 
Und stürzt in den Rhein

Die Moral von der Geschicht
Die Glaubt man oder nicht


----------



## krawutz (5 März 2010)

Und wo sind jetzt die deutschen Stars dabei ?


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2010)

Der erste Post und gleich ein Griff ins sprichwörtliche Klo. Respekt. :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (5 März 2010)

wo ist das problem wenn jemand seinen ersten post in den falschen bereich stellt. wir haben alle mal angefangen

@ Siggibockelmann, habe das mal nach funstuff verschoben


----------



## Siggibockelmann (5 März 2010)

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Irren ist wohl menschlich und Fehler wohl auch. Wer keine Fehler macht ist kein Mensch


----------

